# 7X7 WR AVG 3:21.22 By Chen Lin



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 10, 2012)

7X7 WR AVG 3:21.22! by Chen Lin in WCA Hefei 2012, China
Mar. 10th, 2012
3:13.40, 3:28.22, 3:22.03
Edit:
See his mf8 forum video post:
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/viewthread.php?tid=87884


----------



## YYT (Mar 10, 2012)

and OH AsR single 11.46 
congrats


----------



## zbyxzh (Mar 10, 2012)

Well done!
Two records already today.
Looking forward to round two.


----------



## kbh (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice improvement from him. Hoping for a new WR single too.


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 10, 2012)

2 years; 11 months; 1 week; and 4 days (1078 days) after the last Asian cuber who broke 7x7 WR avg. (Yu Nakajima, Osaka Open 2009).

Hope he will get good results in second round too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2012)

Video?


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats! This is one of the finest examples of hard work finally paying off. He deserves it.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 10, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Video?


 
I put a link in 1# which is Chen Lin's WR solves posted on mf8 forum by him last night.


----------

